# [B]Zone 3: The Bathroom and One Extra Room (November 09 â 15)[/B



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

*Zone 3: The Bathroom and One Extra Room (November 09 â 15)*

Here is the detailed cleaning list after you do the 15 minute missions each day. Remember, you are not supposed to necessarily get it all done and should only focus on what you CAN do.


*Entrance Detailed Cleaning List*
Start at the ceiling and work your way down to the floor.

Clean cobwebs
Dust window sills and front door
Clean switch plate of hand prints and walls if needed
Put plants in to the shower and give them a good rinse. Let them set there until you are finished.
Dust furniture
Dust baseboards
Straighten the coat closest
Sweep vacuum or mop the floor
Put back the plants. You would hate for DH to walk into a jungle tomorrow morning.
Add your own personal touches to make it more welcoming.


*Dining Room Detailed Cleaning List*
Start at the ceiling and work your way down to the floor.

Clean the cobwebs
Dust window sills
Clean the window
Clean doors of china cabinet after you straighten dishes if they need done. Dust.
Clean and straighten any drawer
Clean off top of dining table and polish
Rinse plants in the shower
Dust the bottoms of the chairs.
Dust the baseboards
Move furniture and vacuum underneath (except the china cabinet). I turned mine over one time. It was not funny.
Add your own personal touches to the table (table cloth, pretty bowl, flowers)


*Front Porch Detailed cleaning*
Sweep down cobweb and spider webs (In the summer, I leave them. I feed the spiders, too, LOL.)
Sweep off porch furniture.
Sweep the porch.
Throw away any dead plants.
Prune back unruly bushes from the entrance.
Repot planters if necessary (in summer)
Refill bird feeders.
Wipe off tables, banisters, and light fixtures.
Get rid of unwanted items.
Add your own personal touches to welcome friends and family (wreath, welcome mat, bell)


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I don't know what happened here, but I'm assuming that MTM meant to give instructions for cleaning the bathroom(?) so I went ahead and pulled everything off the shelves and top of medicine chest and washed the walls as they didn't get done with the spring cleaning. Then I washed down the shelves, disposed of the junk that needed to go and put everything else back. I also did the regular swish & swipe that I do everyday to the toilet, sink & mirror.
I also did the regular Monday chores, laundry, dust mopped, dusted and just general tidying up.
Tomorrow I'll deep clean the tub/shower and wash the window and floor. 
My x-tra "room" this week is going to be the front porch & patio. I need to get the leaves cleared away, empty all the pots and strawberry jars and haul them out to the barn, and bring in the umbrella. That won't take very long and then I can decorate for late fall and winter.

You've really inspired me MTM  The house wasn't bad anyway, but I feel like I'm really getting a leg up on being ready for the holidays :clap:


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

What happened is that I have a semi-new job and haven't always had time to post everything I should. Thanks for picking up the slack and inspiring ME!

Monday's mission: Throw away all the empty containers, shampoo, or laundry detergent in the laundry room.
----------------
Tues mission: get rid of any old towels that are ratty in the bathroom and in the laundry room, look behind the dryer for any socks or other things that have fallen there.

My goal today is to go to Ross and buy new towels and hand towels. Did not realize how ratty mine were. I think they were bought in the 70's! Don't laugh--they made them better and they lasted longer back then!

I hope to post what needs to be fixed/done in these rooms for my control journal. I'd appreciate if all of you would, too.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

*Bathroom detailed cleaning list
*Wash area rugs
Scrub/wax floor
Straighten drawers/ cabinets
Clean shower stall/ wax (not the floor!)
Wash shower door
Clean medicine cabinet
Clean scale
Throw away empty bottles
Extra bedroom detailed cleaning list
Polish furniture
Straighten drawers/closet
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust rug
Flip mattress
Wash curtains
Wash windows
Clean window
Clean bath tub
Clean top of sewing machine
Straighten bookcase
Straighten computer desk
Clean out the closet
Put away stray items
Fertilize plants

*Childrenâs bathroom detailed cleaning list
*Wash area rugs
Sweep/scrub/wax floor
Straighten drawers/cabinets
Clean shower/tub stall
Wash shower door
Scrub bath toys
Wash down outside of toilet
Throw away empty bottles

*Childrenâs bedrooms detailed cleaning list
*Polish furniture
Straighten drawers/closet
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust rug
Flip mattresses
Wash curtains
Clean window
Straighten toy shelves
Clean under the bed
Clean out the closet
Put away stray items
Sort out-grown clothes
Vacuum under bed/closets
Dust baseboards
Clean fingerprints off door/walls
Rearrange videos/games/books

*Office detailed cleaning list
*Clear off the surface of your desk
Throw away pens that donât work
Sharpen pencils
Throw out all the trash
Put items to keep in a pending file for Wednesday (desk day)
Do not stop to pay bills
Straighten one drawer at a time
Toss out old receipts from over 7 years
Clean off the monitor screen
Fill printer caddy with paper
Establish a place for current bills
Vacuum under desk and the whole room
Dust furniture
Clean windows
Remove cobwebs
Check supplies of paper and printer cartridges
Stamps and envelopes

*Laundry room detailed cleaning list
*Wipe down the top of the washer and dryer
Clean the gunk from under the washer lid
Throw out empty bottles and boxes
Empty the garbage can
Check supplies of laundry detergent, softener, spot remover
Sweep and mop the floor
Remove the cobwebs
Put away all clothes
Look behind appliances for odd socks


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Well I flipped things around the last few days. I had planned to deep clean the tub/shower on Tuesday, but due to the weather forecast (rain) for Wednesday I decided to do some outside work instead. I did the tub/shower on Weds, but since it was raining I put off the window and floor washing. It's bright and sunny today so I did the floor this morning after the swish and swipe and will wash the window inside and out when I finish lunch. 

I don't keep a control journal, but do make a list every morning of the things I want to get done that day. It's so satisfying to check off each task as I complete it 

How is everyone else doing? I'm here cheering you on! :clap:


----------

